

Show HN: Freight Finder, an easier way for truckers and shippers to connect - bmcd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.freightfinder

======
rex_gsd
Excellent idea, thought I'm also not really sure how you'll get it infront of
truckers. Perhaps you could take out an advertisement in one of the numerous
trucking free magazines/newspapers that you'll find in truck stops on the
highway. Though they're often not cheap to advertise in.

~~~
bmcd
Thanks rex, this was the main issue I see with the app. I somehow need to get
a bunch of loads and a bunch of trucks right away. I appreciate the advice,
I'll look into the magazines!

------
bmcd
I created this app to eliminate the broker for smaller companies who have no
need for all the brokerage services. They'll get a substantially lower price
by working directly with the truckers.

Any ideas on how to push this out to those that should be seeing it?

------
shawnk
I love this idea and I actually just sent you guys an email. How will you guys
monetize this, and all you guys have to get the same qualifications as a
freight broker? Thanks!

